# Loudness Calibration



## 3DC (Oct 12, 2021)

Sorry for newbie question but is there a way to calibrate or level all sounds from DAW like Cubase, software apps like VLC and YouTube? Is this even possible? I made a test video with short score for YT. It was fine on my system but on YT its barely audible.

Or in simple words how do you know what is actually loud or quiet on your PC system? Is there a proper tool for LUFS in windows 10.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 13, 2021)

Good target integrated (entire song) LUFS value for Youtube is -14. 

Getting the desired loudness levels is typically achieved using compressors and/or limiters on either your mix bus/master output if you don’t do mastering as its own step. 

Tons of options for metering out there. Reaper has LUFS measurement built into its rendering window and they have a LUFS meter included in the ReaJS area of the Reaplugs suite (free). https://www.reaper.fm/reaplugs/

Your DAW probably has a loudness/LUFS meter plugin as well unless you’re on a stripped down version of it. 

If you want easy mode, Izotope Ozone can do the heavy lifting, but can be pricey if you don’t catch it on sale.


----------

